# Quelle meilleures distribution Linux ?



## Arthemus (3 Mars 2003)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai passé un week end de folie !
Je me suis décidé à passer à Jaguar et j'ai acheté un DD externe bootable. La folie quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Du coup j'ai partitionné comme je voulais mes deux DD.
C'est donc le moment pour moi d'aller voir ce qu'est ce fameux linux !!!! Je lui ai même réservé une partition rien que pour lui  !!!

Et donc ma question est la suivante: quelle distribution me conseillez vous ?
Y a t il des pieges a éviter pour un débutant, sachant que je ne veux pas un truc trop compliqué non plus ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## benR (4 Mars 2003)

euh... je pense pouvoir te conseiller de lire les autres posts de ce forum (fais une recherche). cette question a deja été pas mal débattue.

Perso, je me suis installé une Mandrake 8.2 : install facile, et ca tourne bien.


----------



## plumber (5 Mars 2003)

la mieux debian

ttp://www.debian.org/ports/powerpc/


----------



## Arthemus (5 Mars 2003)

Salut,

j'ai téléchargé les deux CD de mandrake.
Puis j'ai voulu redémarrer sur le CD avec la touche C enfoncé.

Mais rien ne se passe.

Comment fait on pour installer la bête ???

Merci !


----------



## benR (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ARTHEMUS:</font><hr /> * Comment fait on pour installer la bête ???
* 

[/QUOTE]

on lit la doc





genre su rle CD1, tu as un répertoire DOCS, et les manips d'install sont expliquées.

sinon, le site de mandrake en parle aussi.


----------

